# ello new one ere



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Jo, Welcome!!  

:shock: You have lots of animals.

I own a Welsh Section A too. And a Tb x Dales mare. 

Have you got any pics?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey welcome, got any pictures of any of your animals ?x


----------

